# KitchenAid Gearbox repair



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2011)

I looked for an "equipment" slot to file this? The "News" will do.

Awhile back I posted about the KA gearbox blowing up. Totally my mistake. (I guess?)

I found a parts supplier on the web "who was great" and here is the rest of the story..........

The original picture of the "bakalite"?? gearbox housing that gave up.








New cast aluminum gearbox housing. It is up and running. About $75.







These are the parts that needed replacing.













Grease cleaned out and ready for new parts.







The new parts and tools needed. Q tips were cut and sliced to clean out the gear teeth of broken pieces. The wire thing is a sensor I bought because my mixer won't start if it is cold (below 70*). I have to take a hair dryer to it to warm it up. It is a sensor that senses motor speed ($8). I still have to use a hair dryer to start it. 







All the gears are in and grease up. Started the motor and all worked perfectly. Then I noticed the alignment hole in the housing was plugged with part of the old bakalite housing that broke off. Out came the dremmel tool and dental picks. 15 min later the hole was cleaned. Sure wish I had noticed that broken pin earlier. In the confusion, I forgot to take the gear assembly picture.







All in all it was a relatively simple fix. With a little patience anyone could do it.

The reading I came across suggested (if high usage to a gearbox, change grease periodically).

In the KA they say the unit is greased for life. If you use the attachments on the front of the motor once a week (?) (my guess) I would regrease every 3-4 years. I would also take the top off of the mixer and check to see if your gear housing is cast aluminum. If not, order a new aluminum housing and regrease the gearbox at that time and replace the housing.

PM me and I will be glad to help you out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2011)

$75 is better than buying a new one. Great job on the repair.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice job!!!

Great how to!  Maybe this could be put someplace where people with a KA can find it easily???

Hope nobody was hurt when that thing blew.

Back in my day, the NHRA made you put a 2 1/2" thick scatter shield over those things, or you weren't allowed to race!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave, I made your post a Wiki


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2011)

Dutch, That is cool.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hopefully at least one person will benefit and maybe save some cash. Thanks


----------



## chefrob (Mar 26, 2011)

very cool dave..........what model is yer mixer andhow old is it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2011)

chefrob, Morning. I bought the mixer in 2003 as a factory rebuilt. KP2671, 525 watt, Professional 6.

It was a present for my bride. (helpfull hint!!!, do not blow up a gift you have given to your bride). She was grateful to have a hubby that can fix stuff.

I think she was grateful because it saved her from an assault charge.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Mar 27, 2011)

I better check mine. Bought it back in the mid 90's. We use it quite often. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

